# flex plate



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

I had a small leak in my rebuilt tranny and took it back to the shop, they soldered a small hole in the tranny fill tube....they told me my flex plate is in backwards...........:banghead:
How big a deal is this?
I'm betting maybe this is why I had a devil of a time getting the motor in this time and why the starter 'whines' now.
My mech tells me the plate being in backwards can damage the torque convertor and possibly the tranny.
thanks as always
Tk


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

It's a big enough deal that you need to pull the trans and re-install the flex plate the right way. Not what you wanted to hear, but you knew the answer before you posted. Raises a glass of Baker's toward the Great Green North.....


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

:banghead:

I feel your pain, brother... Also having it in backwards is probably throwing the crankshaft balance off. The bolt holes on the plate are such that they'll only line up one way - for that reason. You don't want to run the engine any more than you have to until you get it corrected because if the balance is off, the main bearings are taking a pounding.

Bear


----------

